# I'm done with this show



## c5rulz (Jan 30, 2012)

Just when you thought Axmen couldn't be any worse, they lower the bar.

I don't know where to start. Jimmy screaming, the drunk carrying the saw by the bar, Swilley needing to be rescued from "the hole", Coatsy, the imbecile trying to undo chokers before the pile of twigs stops moving........, everything Dave does.:msp_mad:


I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 31, 2012)

and next week they are bringing n the Montana Loggers...


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 31, 2012)

i agree the show is a total disgrace.


----------



## IthacaMan (Jan 31, 2012)

Did anyone notice the old stihl saw that was sent doun the hill and they blamed Dave for droping it,didn't even have a gas cap on it.:eek2:


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 1, 2012)

IthacaMan said:


> Did anyone notice the old stihl saw that was sent doun the hill and they blamed Dave for droping it,didn't even have a gas cap on it.:eek2:



The gas cap may have been the only worthwhile part left on the saw.:msp_tongue:


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 1, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> and next week they are bringing n the Montana Loggers...



I know that looked vaguely interesting, but to keep up with the rest of the show, I am sure mega drama will be scripted in. Maybe they can send "Dave" up for a guest appearance, he is an actor you know.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Feb 1, 2012)

this season is more of a soap opera than any other [its not about loggin anymore ,just the dopes on the show ] and you WILL keep watching just like looking at a car wreck on the side of the road ,you just cant keep from lookin lol jk


----------



## bigcat (Feb 1, 2012)

Who in their right mind would work with any of the crews?


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 1, 2012)

bigcat said:


> Who in their right mind would work with any of the crews?



Dave the actor.


Looks like big mouth Jimmy has been indicted for a disability payment scam. What a d*[email protected]

Ax Men regular pleads not guilty to L&I theft - Northwest McClatchy - bellinghamherald.com


----------



## ancy (Feb 1, 2012)

*Never could get into that show*

and this week we have free Skinamax so my nights are filled with watching that. I think my wife can't wait until the preview is over either! (good thing for DVRs)


----------

